# What is MAC MSF?



## chocolatesauce (May 20, 2008)

Can someone please explain what is meant by the term MSF? It is something that I want to try because I always hear the positive reviews about it, but I really don't know what it stands for. Thanks!


----------



## melliquor (May 20, 2008)

Mineralize Skinfinish... there were 18 released in various collections.


----------



## neezer (May 20, 2008)

It's Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## aziajs (May 20, 2008)

There a A LOT of threads about MSFs.  Here is one in the FAQ thread:

http://specktra.net/f256/mineralize-...23/#post403055


----------



## chocolatesauce (May 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. However, the topic that you recommended has me even more confused. Exactly what are they used for? Are they used as a foundation or more-so as a bronzer?


----------



## gigglegirl (May 20, 2008)

MSF Natural-boring skin toned ones. LOL I use these to set my liquid foundation. Just a few swipes on it with a powder brush, over my face after I've applied foundation, then I put on blush etc.
MSFs-the coloured/possibly glittery ones. These I use primarily either as a blush or over my blush. Or just wherever I want some highlighting on my face/body. I know the MA who was explaining them to me last year told me about how you could swipe it on your décolletage to be all shimmery when you go out.

I don't think these (correct me if I'm wrong) would be good as a bronzer. A lot of times with the highlighting factor and possibly glitter if you try using it as a bronzer you may look either greasy or like a disco ball. Or both.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 22, 2008)

Like their names imply, they are meant to give a certain glowy finish to the skin. Many people like to use them as highlights on various parts of the face and body.


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Do they still sell these? I was at the Nordie's MAC counter and didn't see any of them...only the natural ones and they weren't appealing. I want something that is similar to the Radiances that Bare Escentuals offers?


----------



## Lapis (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afgpak11* 

 
_Do they still sell these? I was at the Nordie's MAC counter and didn't see any of them...only the natural ones and they weren't appealing. I want something that is similar to the Radiances that Bare Escentuals offers?_

 

Right now there are duo's natural/shimmer, and the totally natural ones
M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Skinfinish (Duo)

M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural

Next month however some of the other's are set to be re-released, you can look in the color collections to see which.
But those will be the shimmery ones that you are looking for

here are the links
http://specktra.net/f250/mac-mineral...t-08-a-106701/

http://specktra.net/f250/mac-sheer-m...t-08-a-105092/


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

I actually do use mine as foundation...


----------

